# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Razlika između maxi cosi cabriofix i pebble autosjedalice

## Bab

Drage cure i dečki,

zamolila bi Vas za malu pomoć.
U fazi smo kupnje autosjedalica za naše srećice koje bi trebale doći na ljeto.
Meni je to iskreno sve novo i kolko god čitam i tražim po netu ne mogu se baš pohvalit da sam nešto pametnija.

Naime, kupili smo kolica i adaptere za maxi cosi as i sad se moramo odlučiti da li uzeti cabriofix ili pebble.
Jel zna meni netko reći koja je razlika između te dvije as osim što je pebble noviji model i teta u dućanu nam je rekla da se kod nje pojasevi za kopčanje sami uvlače kad su otkopčani(ko u autu) a kod cabriofixa ih treba rukom povuć/ izvuć!?
Imaju i drugačiji jastuk za glavu za novorođenče.
I razlika u cijeni je 300 kn.

I ono što se meni na prvi pogled učinilo da je pebble as nekako ravnija u odnosu na cf koja mi se čini dosta jajasta
eto, ako se nađe koja dobra duša da mi malo pomogne oko izbora.

Puno hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Bab, mi imamo cabriofix i pripadajucu isofix bazu. Meni se cini da je on nesto dublji i prostraniji od pebblea. Nije velika razlika ali je. Kad smo s 4 meseca izvadili onaj jastuk za novorodjence, nekako mi se nagib cinio prevelik, sjedalica preduboka...ali beba brzo raste, za cas je taj dojam nestao. Nama je prva kcer bez problema ostala u njemu do 13 mjeseci, a bila je relativno krupna beba. Prijatelji imaju pebble i isto krupniju bebu, pa su nakon njenih 10 mjeseci morali mijenjati AS.

Jos nesto: ako cete uzimati bazu, pebbleova baza je prilagodjena i sjedalici iduce grupe, tako da ako mislite ostati pri maxi cosiju, ima smisla uzeti pebble. Mi smo znali da cemo dalje uzeti romericu, pa nam to nije igralo ulogu.

Po ljepoti AS, i pripadajucih dodataka, Pebble mi je ljepsa  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Charlie, puno Ti hvala :Smile: 
Znači, ako se kojim slučajem i odlučimo za cabriofix nije problem sa tom malo većom dubinom tj. nagibom??? Može beba u nju bez problema?
I taj jastučić za glavu me muči jer je totalno drugačiji...jel u tvojoj as taj jastuk dobro drži?
Ovaj tren bazu nećemo kupovat. A nisam ni sigurna da ćemo ostat cijelo vrijeme na mc autosjedalicama. Sad moramo jer na naša kolica idu jedino one i cybex a za njih nisam baš lula dobre stvari...možda sam i krivo čula?

Joj, nekad sam luda od svih tih stvari koje trebamo. A postalo mi je teško odlazit na dulje ture hodanja jer me dječica dobrano stišću. A ovako preko neta je sve to puno teže naći i odabrati.
Puno, puno hvala...a valjda će nam klinci bit zadovoljni s onim što ćemo im kupit.

----------


## martinaP

Velika prednost cabriofixa je prostranost. Moja velika cura je bila u njoj do godine dana, i nije joj bilo tijesno. Ako je dijete manje, onda ćete jednostavno koji tjedan dulje koristiti umetak za novorođenče.

----------


## Charlie

Nama je cabriofixov umetak za novorodjence bio super, dobro je drzao glavicu fiksiranu dok je trebalo, i znatno smanjivao nagib. 

Kad smo ga izvadili, odjednom je bilo duboko. Moja sestra je recimo u tu udubinu stavljala mali smotani rucnicic nekih mjesec dana, ja nisam jer se ne bi smjelo u AS stavljati nista ne-originalno. Plus, racunam da je tako dobro ocijenjena stolica sigurna za bebu u svim polozajima i da je proizvodjac predvidio takav nagib i da to mora biti OK.

Slazem se s Martinom, super je kod cabriofix sto stvarno dovoljno dugo mozes voziti bebu u obrnutom smjeru, sigurnije je nego na vrat na nos prije vremena traziti novo rjesenje...

----------


## daddycool

ako je izbor između samo te dvije i ako ne misliš koristiti bazu onda ti je logičan izbor Cabriofix zbog prostranosti

----------


## Bab

joj hvala vam dragi moji...
Nakon svega pročitanoga mislim da ćemo onda ipak uzeti cabriofix.

----------


## crnka84

baš sam u istoj dilemi.... za malca smo imali cabriofix, ali kako nismo bili sigurni kada ćemo na drugo dijete, odlučili smo ju prodati zbog roka trajanja. Sada u magic baby imaju pebble na akciji 1190 kn ( inače je 1599 ), dok je cabriofix 1099 kn, pebble mi je definitivno ljepša, a meni se učinilo i da je prostranija, znači nije? ne planiramo nastavljati s MC sjedalicama, kupit ćemo Kiddy kad dođe vrijeme za to. Sad nakon ovih komentara još manje znam :/

----------


## Aerin

Crnka koje jaje si na kraju uzela? Pebble ili cabriofix?

----------

